# Milan: niente De Paul. Costa troppo.



## admin (2 Giugno 2021)

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola, De Paul non sarà il successore di Calhanoglu. L'argentino costa 40 mln, troppi. Inoltre, con la concorrenza dell'Atletico, il Milan non partecipa ad aste.

*Anche Tutttosport* parla di trattativa complicata per De Paul, considerata la concorrenza (Juve a Atletico) che ha più disponiblità. Ma il Milan ci proverà finchè potrà. Anche perchè i rossoneri lo metterebbero al centro del progetto. Come già riportato all'infinito, il Milan in cambio offrirebbe Hauge valutato 15 mln più soldi.


*Calhanoglu via QUI -*) https://www.milanworld.net/calha-vuole-5-mln-no-del-milan-andra-via-vt104047.html

*Stretta finale Giroud QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/giroud-stretta-finale-biennale-con-sconto-fiscale-vt104048.html


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2021)

Premesso che non è il giocatore che mi fa impazzire ma... i soliti barboni.

Alla fine, sta qualificazione alla Championa a che serve?


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354729 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola, De Paul non sarà il successore di Calhanoglu. L'argentino costa 40 mln, troppi. Inoltre, con la concorrenza dell'Atletico, il Milan non partecipa ad aste.



40 mln per De paul sono follia, in questo caso sono d'accordo. Resta il fatto che non possiamo presentarci con la turca e brahim diaz e basta. Serve maggior qualità. Il problema è che Pioli starà facendo pressione per tenere entrambi, sicurissimo.


----------



## iceman. (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354730 ha scritto:


> Premesso che non è il giocatore che mi fa impazzire ma... i soliti barboni.
> 
> Alla fine, sta qualificazione alla Championa a che serve?



Praticamente stiamo chiedendo sconti a iosa e non abbiamo 1 euro per il mercato.
Qualcuno, ovviamente arriverà ma non ti puoi presentare comunque con chalanoglu in Champions nel caso decidesse di restare.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354730 ha scritto:


> Premesso che non è il giocatore che mi fa impazzire ma... i soliti barboni.
> 
> Alla fine, sta qualificazione alla Championa a che serve?



speriamo che tutti sti sforzi per andare in CL siano valsi a qualcosa,sarebbe un peccato sminchiare tutto per non spendere un euro


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354730 ha scritto:


> Premesso che non è il giocatore che mi fa impazzire ma... i soliti barboni.
> 
> Alla fine, sta qualificazione alla Championa a che serve?



serve a pagarti tutti i prestiti con diritto che hai preso lo scorso anno (dove non hai costruito niente, ribadisco ancora) e soprattutto a pagarti l'inspiegabile ingaggio di ibra + sostituti obbligatori perchè ibra non regge (situazione assurda ma voluta da noi).

tu mi dirai giustamente che sta roba la facevi lo stesso, ed è così. con la CL avrai solo un passivo meno netto.
campioni dei conti? si, lo sappiamo che il 1o obiettivo è stare dentro al bilancio, come tutte le squadre tranne la juve.

a maggior ragione bisognava eliminare gli errori madornali leao, tonali e ibra (chi più chi meno hanno reso molto meno della spesa).
almeno han dato via donnarumma altrimenti ci sognavamo anche tomori.

comunque qualcuno arriverà, ma non mi aspetto della gran roba sinceramente.


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Giugno 2021)

.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354729 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola, De Paul non sarà il successore di Calhanoglu. L'argentino costa 40 mln, troppi. Inoltre, con la concorrenza dell'Atletico, il Milan non partecipa ad aste.
> 
> *Calhanoglu via QUI -*) https://www.milanworld.net/calha-vuole-5-mln-no-del-milan-andra-via-vt104047.html
> 
> *Stretta finale Giroud QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/giroud-stretta-finale-biennale-con-sconto-fiscale-vt104048.html



Tutte belle notizie oggi eh


----------



## Davidoff (3 Giugno 2021)

Il solito mercato con due spicci, ci siamo abituati. Il progetto è vincere senza spendere, benvenuti nella Fantasyland di Elliott & Gazidis.


----------



## davidelynch (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354729 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola, De Paul non sarà il successore di Calhanoglu. L'argentino costa 40 mln, troppi. Inoltre, con la concorrenza dell'Atletico, il Milan non partecipa ad aste.
> 
> *Calhanoglu via QUI -*) https://www.milanworld.net/calha-vuole-5-mln-no-del-milan-andra-via-vt104047.html
> 
> *Stretta finale Giroud QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/giroud-stretta-finale-biennale-con-sconto-fiscale-vt104048.html



Non possiamo fare come l'Inter e comprare senza pagare?


----------



## Maximo (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354730 ha scritto:


> Premesso che non è il giocatore che mi fa impazzire ma... i soliti barboni.
> 
> Alla fine, sta qualificazione alla Championa a che serve?



40 mln per De Paul sono veramente troppi, e per meno ci si porta a casa profili giovani ma già nel giro delle nazionlai che potenzialmente possono diventare campioni, vedi Hernandez e Bennacer. Bisogna ovviamente saper scegliere.

Se De Paul dovesse passare ad una squadra italiana che non sia una top 5, ad esempio il Sassuolo, il trasferimento avverrebbe per cifre non superiori a 10 mln. Quando arriva il grande club le provinciali pensano che sia il pollo da spennare...


----------



## __king george__ (3 Giugno 2021)

poveranza...


----------



## Ambrole (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354730 ha scritto:


> Premesso che non è il giocatore che mi fa impazzire ma... i soliti barboni.
> 
> Alla fine, sta qualificazione alla Championa a che serve?



È solo un articolo di giornale, dal quale tra l'altro emergerebbe il fatto che basta che un'altra società sia interessata un giocatore e noi lo molloamo. credibile?


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354729 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola, De Paul non sarà il successore di Calhanoglu. L'argentino costa 40 mln, troppi. Inoltre, con la concorrenza dell'Atletico, il Milan non partecipa ad aste.
> 
> *Calhanoglu via QUI -*) https://www.milanworld.net/calha-vuole-5-mln-no-del-milan-andra-via-vt104047.html
> 
> *Stretta finale Giroud QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/giroud-stretta-finale-biennale-con-sconto-fiscale-vt104048.html



Che 40 milioni cash siano troppi per De Paul lo sanno anche i muri, se rimangono fermi a questa cifra capirete benissimo che l affare non si farà e non perché non ci siano soldi ma perché tutti quei soldi per uno di 27 anni paolo non li spenderà mai. 

Ovviamente qualcuno non ha ancora capito come funzionano le regole del mercato di Maldini e Massara


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354729 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola, De Paul non sarà il successore di Calhanoglu. L'argentino costa 40 mln, troppi. Inoltre, con la concorrenza dell'Atletico, il Milan non partecipa ad aste.
> 
> *Calhanoglu via QUI -*) https://www.milanworld.net/calha-vuole-5-mln-no-del-milan-andra-via-vt104047.html
> 
> *Stretta finale Giroud QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/giroud-stretta-finale-biennale-con-sconto-fiscale-vt104048.html



In modalità sostenibile si devono mandare giù di questi bocconi amari.
Il mercato sarà solo un gioco di incastri tra entrate ed uscite.
Una roba insomma alla lotirchio ma con un fatturato leggermente superiore.


----------



## bmb (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354729 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola, De Paul non sarà il successore di Calhanoglu. L'argentino costa 40 mln, troppi. Inoltre, con la concorrenza dell'Atletico, il Milan non partecipa ad aste.
> 
> *Calhanoglu via QUI -*) https://www.milanworld.net/calha-vuole-5-mln-no-del-milan-andra-via-vt104047.html
> 
> *Stretta finale Giroud QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/giroud-stretta-finale-biennale-con-sconto-fiscale-vt104048.html



Ma gli 8+4=12 milioni di Donnarumma e Calhanoglu che poi sarebbero 24 dove vanno a finire?


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Giugno 2021)

bmb;2354775 ha scritto:


> Ma gli 8+4=12 milioni di Donnarumma e Calhanoglu che poi sarebbero 24 dove vanno a finire?



Con quelli credi ci ritagliamo spazio per gli ingaggi ma serviranno per gli aumenti di alcuni giocatori e per pagare giroud.
Non ci fare affidamento su quei soldini.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Giugno 2021)

Super_Lollo;2354759 ha scritto:


> Che 40 milioni cash siano troppi per De Paul lo sanno anche i muri, se rimangono fermi a questa cifra capirete benissimo che l affare non si farà e non perché non ci siano soldi ma perché tutti quei soldi per uno di 27 anni paolo non li spenderà mai.
> 
> Ovviamente qualcuno non ha ancora capito come funzionano le regole del mercato di Maldini e Massara



A questo punto il giocatore tanto vale nemmeno trattarlo.
La bottega udinese è storicamente cara e non ci daranno mai il loro giocatore migliore nel clou della carriera per 20 mln.
Io francamente non credo ce lo daranno nemmeno per 30.


Facilissimo trovare in premier qualcuno che quella cifra la offra cash.
E noi lo sappiamo bene che dove c'è asta non c'è milan ergo su de paul non nutro molte speranze.


----------



## Masanijey (3 Giugno 2021)

diavoloINme;2354771 ha scritto:


> In modalità sostenibile si devono mandare giù di questi bocconi amari.
> Il mercato sarà solo un gioco di incastri tra entrate ed uscite.
> Una roba insomma alla lotirchio ma con un fatturato leggermente superiore.



Ci lamentiamo tutti ma cosa chiediamo quindi. Un mercato INsostenibile per poi trovarci tra un paio d'anni come l'Inter?
Ci siamo qualificati (qualificati, non vinto) in Champions dopo 7 anni e pare che ora possiamo accenderci le sigarette con le banconote da 500 euro.
Ci sono 7 giocatori da prendere.. Il riscatto di Tomori sono 30 cucuzze (pezzenti che chiediamo lo sconto), quello di Tonali anche (e che fai non lo aspetti il ragazzo?). Poi ci sono da prendere trequartista (ma mica Ilicic, deve essere roba buona. De Paul minimo, e senza sconto). L'ala destra profili sotto Berardi non se ne accettano (25 testoni?) e poi ci sono tutte le caselle da riempire per i ricambi. Ah... L'attaccante va bene Belotti sui 20 milioni..
Più qualche mancia qui e là, altrimenti che siamo tornati in Champions a fà!

Non ce l'ho con te Diavolo sia chiaro, vedo che questo è proprio il mood generale dei tifosi. Al 3 di Giugno peraltro..


----------



## Gunnar67 (3 Giugno 2021)

Maximo;2354754 ha scritto:


> *40 mln per De Paul sono veramente troppi*.....
> il trasferimento avverrebbe per cifre non superiori a .... 10 mln. Quando arriva il grande club le provinciali pensano che sia il pollo da spennare...



Posso dire che, senza offesa per te e per tutti quelli che si "mettono nei panni" di Maldini etc., i tifosi dovrebbero fare i tifosi e i contabili i contabili? Ci rendiamo conto o no che il Fondo Elliot sposta ogni giorni miliardi di dollari come noccioline, e che ad esempio Maignan di fatto e' arrivato mediante una partita di giro contabile, visto che anche il Lille FC e' posseduto dal suddetto fondo? Che questi se volessero, di fatto a costi ridicoli per loro, sarebbero in grado di fare una squadra forte senza costringere il povero Maldini a farsi prendere per il c... ogni volta che va a trattare con il direttore sportivo del Borgorosso Football Club? Invece di andare a fare le fiaccolate celebrative, al prossimo scudetto vinto o dai gobbi o dall'Inda sara' ora di andare a protestare va....


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2021)

*Anche Tutttosport parla di trattativa complicata per De Paul, considerata la concorrenza (Juve a Atletico) che ha più disponiblità. Ma il Milan ci proverà finchè potrà. Anche perchè i rossoneri lo metterebbero al centro del progetto. Come già riportato all'infinito, il Milan in cambio offrirebbe Hauge valutato 15 mln più soldi.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2021)

diavoloINme;2354778 ha scritto:


> A questo punto il giocatore tanto vale nemmeno trattarlo.
> La bottega udinese è storicamente cara e non ci daranno mai il loro giocatore migliore nel clou della carriera per 20 mln.
> Io francamente non credo ce lo daranno nemmeno per 30.
> 
> ...



Più o meno è così, poi bisogna vedere se le cifre riportate dai media corrispondono a realtà


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354729 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola, De Paul non sarà il successore di Calhanoglu. L'argentino costa 40 mln, troppi. Inoltre, con la concorrenza dell'Atletico, il Milan non partecipa ad aste.
> 
> *Anche Tutttosport* parla di trattativa complicata per De Paul, considerata la concorrenza (Juve a Atletico) che ha più disponiblità. Ma il Milan ci proverà finchè potrà. Anche perchè i rossoneri lo metterebbero al centro del progetto. Come già riportato all'infinito, il Milan in cambio offrirebbe Hauge valutato 15 mln più soldi.
> 
> ...



*Leggete e quotate le news *


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354788 ha scritto:


> *Anche Tutttosport parla di trattativa complicata per De Paul, considerata la concorrenza (Juve a Atletico) che ha più disponiblità. Ma il Milan ci proverà finchè potrà. Anche perchè i rossoneri lo metterebbero al centro del progetto. Come già riportato all'infinito, il Milan in cambio offrirebbe Hauge valutato 15 mln più soldi.*



Ma la Juve in tutto questo, De Paul dove lo metterebbe ? Questo mi piacerebbe chiedere a TuttoSport. 
Dybala,Calhanoglu, De Paul e altri. 
Poi c&#8217;è la vita reale dove anche loro stanno con i bilanci sotto di 200milioni.


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2021)

Super_Lollo;2354792 ha scritto:


> Ma la Juve in tutto questo, De Paul dove lo metterebbe ? Questo mi piacerebbe chiedere a TuttoSport.
> Dybala,Calhanoglu, De Paul e altri.
> Poi c&#8217;è la vita reale dove anche loro stanno con i bilanci sotto di 200milioni.



Ancora con sti bilanci? Hanno preso un allenatore da 20 mln di euro lordi a stagione. Su...


----------



## Albijol (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354729 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola, De Paul non sarà il successore di Calhanoglu. L'argentino costa 40 mln, troppi. Inoltre, con la concorrenza dell'Atletico, il Milan non partecipa ad aste.
> 
> *Anche Tutttosport* parla di trattativa complicata per De Paul, considerata la concorrenza (Juve a Atletico) che ha più disponiblità. Ma il Milan ci proverà finchè potrà. Anche perchè i rossoneri lo metterebbero al centro del progetto. Come già riportato all'infinito, il Milan in cambio offrirebbe Hauge valutato 15 mln più soldi.
> 
> ...



Quando ho letto del riavvicinamento tra la turca e Maldini ho capito dove si andava a parare.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Giugno 2021)

Masanijey;2354784 ha scritto:


> Ci lamentiamo tutti ma cosa chiediamo quindi. Un mercato INsostenibile per poi trovarci tra un paio d'anni come l'Inter?
> Ci siamo qualificati (qualificati, non vinto) in Champions dopo 7 anni e pare che ora possiamo accenderci le sigarette con le banconote da 500 euro.
> Ci sono 7 giocatori da prendere.. Il riscatto di Tomori sono 30 cucuzze (pezzenti che chiediamo lo sconto), quello di Tonali anche (e che fai non lo aspetti il ragazzo?). Poi ci sono da prendere trequartista (ma mica Ilicic, deve essere roba buona. De Paul minimo, e senza sconto). L'ala destra profili sotto Berardi non se ne accettano (25 testoni?) e poi ci sono tutte le caselle da riempire per i ricambi. Ah... L'attaccante va bene Belotti sui 20 milioni..
> Più qualche mancia qui e là, altrimenti che siamo tornati in Champions a fà!
> ...



Non era tanto una critica alla proprietà la mia quanto uno sfogo.
Innanzitutto bisogna aumentare il fatturato : ora giochiamo in champions, la vetrina calcistica mondiale più importante per un club, e abbiamo anche la fortuna di godere del brand milan.
Mi aspetto quindi che anche gazidis inizi a fare il suo trovando sponsorizzazioni importanti, da champions.

Poi per il resto secondo me dovremmo scovare qualche under coi fiocchi, quei profili insomma per i quali il fpf non pone restrizioni.

E' dura venire su e colmare il gap con le altre solo attraverso una gestione da perfetto commercialista e senza nemmeno avere lo stadio di proprietà.

Sul mercato non nutro grandi speranze, sarà un gioco di incastri con massara e maldini chiamati a fare i fenomeni.
Si parla tanto di trequartisti ma da noi il fantasista serve in sede di mercato e rafforzamento della rosa.


----------



## Masanijey (3 Giugno 2021)

diavoloINme;2354800 ha scritto:


> Non era tanto una critica alla proprietà la mia quanto uno sfogo.
> Innanzitutto bisogna aumentare il fatturato : ora giochiamo in champions, la vetrina calcistica mondiale più importante per un club, e abbiamo anche la fortuna di godere del brand milan.
> Mi aspetto quindi che anche gazidis inizi a fare il suo trovando sponsorizzazioni importanti, da champions.
> 
> ...



Lo so Diavolo, infatti ho ripreso il tuo post ma per esprimere il mio pensiero sul tema.
Si tratta di un percorso, lo so che noi tifosi vogliamo tutto e subito, che siamo il Milan, bla bla. 
Il calcio moderno è questo: economicamente si sono creati dei solchi incredibili che non possono essere colmati in 15 giorni. Ci vogliono anni e una gestione perfetta.
C'è poco da fare, scorciatoie non ne esistono, quindi meglio che ci mettiamo il cuore in pace. 
Il primo passo è stato fatto, la strada mi sembra quella giusta, ma per ritornare al cuore del tema, mi sembra sacrosanto che Maldini tiri anche sui 1000 euro. C'è troppo da fare e in pochissimo tempo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354793 ha scritto:


> Ancora con sti bilanci? Hanno preso un allenatore da 20 mln di euro lordi a stagione. Su...



È un dato di fatto non contestabile. 
Il bilancio recita -X milioni di euro ( non ricordo la cifra esatta ) quindi volenti o nolenti prima o poi dovranno farci i conti. 
Poi se vogliamo star qui a far finta che i bilanci non esistano che la Juve è fuori da tutti i controlli e costi facciamolo senza problemi, ma si è visto chi 1 anno fa elogiava Suning ( per dar contro a Elliot ) che fine ha fatto. 
Scomparso lui e inter con le pezze al c. 
Ti ricordi il &#8220;pezzenti&#8221; perché secondo loro qualcuno non faceva le famose sponsorizzazioni correlate ? Ecco ora il nodo è venuto al pettine e l inter si troverà un disastro economico perché i cinesi hanno chiuso i rubinetti.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Giugno 2021)

Mi sorprende chi si sorprende,eppure la storia è la stessa da 10 anni,e qualcuno lo scrisse 1 mese fa,occhio che la Champions cambierà poco o nulla al mercato,buon Chala a tutti quelli che reputano troppi i soldi per De Paul.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Giugno 2021)

diavoloINme;2354771 ha scritto:


> In modalità sostenibile si devono mandare giù di questi bocconi amari.
> Il mercato sarà solo un gioco di incastri tra entrate ed uscite.
> Una roba insomma alla lotirchio ma con un fatturato leggermente superiore.



D'altronde l'obbiettivo è incassare meno di 20 gol al girone,dovremmo riuscirci.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Giugno 2021)

Super_Lollo;2354805 ha scritto:


> È un dato di fatto non contestabile.
> Il bilancio recita -X milioni di euro ( non ricordo la cifra esatta ) quindi volenti o nolenti prima o poi dovranno farci i conti.
> Poi se vogliamo star qui a far finta che i bilanci non esistano che la Juve è fuori da tutti i controlli e costi facciamolo senza problemi, ma si è visto chi 1 anno fa elogiava Suning ( per dar contro a Elliot ) che fine ha fatto.
> Scomparso lui e inter con le pezze al c.
> Ti ricordi il &#8220;pezzenti&#8221; perché secondo loro qualcuno non faceva le famose sponsorizzazioni correlate ? Ecco ora il nodo è venuto al pettine e l inter si troverà un disastro economico perché i cinesi hanno chiuso i rubinetti.



Il disastro economico in realtà è dietro tutti i clubs e non è certo colpa del covid, come alcuni vorrebbero far credere.
Come stanno juve, real e barca , tra le altre, a debiti?
Chi potrebbe oggi comprare questi 3 clubs con i loro relativi debiti?

Il calcio è già fallimentare ma va avanti solo perchè qualche genio reputa il debito sostenibile a tal punto da nemmeno dargli importanza.
Si guarda solo il fatturato. 
Bello il fpf, no??


----------



## Devil man (3 Giugno 2021)

Già perso De Paul il Milan non partecipa ad aste


----------



## Masanijey (3 Giugno 2021)

Gunnar67;2354786 ha scritto:


> Posso dire che, senza offesa per te e per tutti quelli che si "mettono nei panni" di Maldini etc., i tifosi dovrebbero fare i tifosi e i contabili i contabili? Ci rendiamo conto o no che il Fondo Elliot sposta ogni giorni miliardi di dollari come noccioline, e che ad esempio Maignan di fatto e' arrivato mediante una partita di giro contabile, visto che anche il Lille FC e' posseduto dal suddetto fondo? Che questi se volessero, di fatto a costi ridicoli per loro, sarebbero in grado di fare una squadra forte senza costringere il povero Maldini a farsi prendere per il c... ogni volta che va a trattare con il direttore sportivo del Borgorosso Football Club? Invece di andare a fare le fiaccolate celebrative, al prossimo scudetto vinto o dai gobbi o dall'Inda sara' ora di andare a protestare va....



Si ma il Milan è una società, non il giocattolo dei Singer.
Siamo tutti d'accordo sul fatto che i Singer non abbiano in camera il poster di Shevchenko e quindi non spendono da tifosi ma da "investitori". 
I proprietari come il primo Berlusconi non esistono più, quel calcio non esiste più, quel mondo non esiste più.
Credo che nonostante tutto stiano anche agendo bene considerando da dove siamo partiti.
Sul resto fratello, ci vorrebbe fegato ad andare a protestare dopo un secondo posto. Anche questa se mi permetti è una visione discutibile del concetto di "tifoso".


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2021)

Super_Lollo;2354805 ha scritto:


> È un dato di fatto non contestabile.
> Il bilancio recita -X milioni di euro ( non ricordo la cifra esatta ) quindi volenti o nolenti prima o poi dovranno farci i conti.
> Poi se vogliamo star qui a far finta che i bilanci non esistano che la Juve è fuori da tutti i controlli e costi facciamolo senza problemi, ma si è visto chi 1 anno fa elogiava Suning ( per dar contro a Elliot ) che fine ha fatto.
> Scomparso lui e inter con le pezze al c.
> Ti ricordi il “pezzenti” perché secondo loro qualcuno non faceva le famose sponsorizzazioni correlate ? Ecco ora il nodo è venuto al pettine e l inter si troverà un disastro economico perché i cinesi hanno chiuso i rubinetti.



I cinesi hanno chiuso i rubinetti perchè il capo dei musi gialli gli ha pignorato praticamente tutto. E' una situazione limite. E meno male che è successa a loro. 

Si torna on comunque


----------



## kipstar (3 Giugno 2021)

cioè io mi sorprendo di chi si sorprende.
a parte che 40 per rodrigo mi sembrano esagerati....ma comunque si sa che la bottega ad udine è sempre stata cara. E' un po' che dico okkio al liverpool .... loro si che possono fare un offerta appetibile completamente cash per il giocatore.
comunque il fatto di essere andanti in CL secondo me non cambia il mercato prefissato, si certo magari ci sarà un po' più di lasco in certe situazioni ma nulla di più. 
non ho mai creduto ad un mercato da CL inteso come spese esagerate quando eravamo in bilico per la qualificazione come non ho mai creduto allo smantellamento se fossimo andati in EL.....
a me la politica intrapresa mi sembra chiara.

il che non vuol dire che sono d'accordo o meno. prendo atto e continuo a tifare sempre di più sperando di poter parlare sempre di più di risultati sportivi e sempre meni di blianci e passivi....

imho.


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354729 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola, De Paul non sarà il successore di Calhanoglu. L'argentino costa 40 mln, troppi. Inoltre, con la concorrenza dell'Atletico, il Milan non partecipa ad aste.
> 
> *Anche Tutttosport* parla di trattativa complicata per De Paul, considerata la concorrenza (Juve a Atletico) che ha più disponiblità. Ma il Milan ci proverà finchè potrà. Anche perchè i rossoneri lo metterebbero al centro del progetto. Come già riportato all'infinito, il Milan in cambio offrirebbe Hauge valutato 15 mln più soldi.
> 
> ...



Lo prenderà la Rube con un supersconto e scambi di plusvalenze, ma soprattutto finché la Rube non decide se lo vuole o no nessun altro può trattarlo.


----------



## Maurizio91 (3 Giugno 2021)

40mln troppi per De Paul mi sembrano i "troppi" 60mln per Chiesa. 
Un peccato.
Il massimo della demenzialita' sarebbe girare i 25mln al Brescia, pagando per un giocatore che si accomodera' in panchina. 
E con il rinnovo di Chalanoglu arriverà subito la prima mazzata. 

Speriamo solo di non fare la fine della Lazio che, dopo la qualificazione champions, si presentò ai nastri di partenza con Muriqi e Angba Akpro


----------



## Albijol (3 Giugno 2021)

Maurizio91;2354835 ha scritto:


> 40mln troppi per De Paul mi sembrano i "troppi" 60mln per Chiesa.
> Un peccato.
> Il massimo della demenzialita' sarebbe girare i 25mln al Brescia, pagando per un giocatore che si accomodera' in panchina.
> E con il rinnovo di Chalanoglu arriverà subito la prima mazzata.
> ...



Io sono per lasciar andare Tonali. Perdi 10 milioni ma ne guadagni in possibilità di fare mercato. E poi a dirla tutta, anche se il ruolo è diverso, io vedo più potenzialità in Pobega, che è già nostro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354817 ha scritto:


> I cinesi hanno chiuso i rubinetti perchè il capo dei musi gialli gli ha pignorato praticamente tutto. E' una situazione limite. E meno male che è successa a loro.
> 
> Si torna on comunque


A beh si. Yes, torniamo on.


----------



## Tobi (3 Giugno 2021)

che pezzenti questi di tuttosport, praticamente hanno preso le dichiarazioni che ha fatto suma nel suo ultimo video dove dice che secondo lui il Milan per De Paul non vuole fare aste e che c'è troppo rumore mediatico intorno a questo giocatore e solitamente il Milan quando c'è troppo casino su un giocatore in realtà lavora per altri obiettivi. Ergo..sicuramente non arriverà a quelle cifre, solo soldi + contropartite ma questi hanno tirato fuori una notizia campata in aria


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2021)

Maurizio91;2354835 ha scritto:


> 40mln troppi per De Paul mi sembrano i "troppi" 60mln per Chiesa.
> Un peccato.
> Il massimo della demenzialita' sarebbe girare i 25mln al Brescia, pagando per un giocatore che si accomodera' in panchina.
> E con il rinnovo di Chalanoglu arriverà subito la prima mazzata.
> ...



A siamo positivi oggi  

Stai però confondendo De Paul anni 27 con Tonali anni 20.
I soldi spesi su un giocatore così giovane son sempre soldi che in un modo o nell altro ti ritornano.

Guarda Leao, se lo vendessimo oggi almeno 20milioni li prendi e quindi a conti fatti non hai fatto minusvalenza ma hai &#8220;solo&#8221; buttato milioni di euro.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Giugno 2021)

Una gestione sostenibile della società prevede anche questo. Detto ciò, non credo più di tanto a questo articolo. E' ovvio che non tireremo fuori 40 milioni cash in una botta sola per acquistarlo, ma ci sono altre formule per arrivare a De Paul e confido che Maldini e Massara faranno tutto il possibile per rafforzare la squadra. Step by Step, purtroppo, si è capito che non ci saranno fuochi d'artificio.

Io metterei già ora la firma per essere sicuro di arrivare quarto l'anno prossimo, sarà una mentalità da perdente ma già sapere di giocare la CL due anni consecutivi ora come ora sarebbe oro colato.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Giugno 2021)

Maurizio91;2354835 ha scritto:


> 40mln troppi per De Paul mi sembrano i "troppi" 60mln per Chiesa.
> Un peccato.
> Il massimo della demenzialita' sarebbe girare i 25mln al Brescia, pagando per un giocatore che si accomodera' in panchina.
> E con il rinnovo di Chalanoglu arriverà subito la prima mazzata.
> ...



Applausi.


----------



## luigi61 (3 Giugno 2021)

Gunnar67;2354786 ha scritto:


> Posso dire che, senza offesa per te e per tutti quelli che si "mettono nei panni" di Maldini etc., i tifosi dovrebbero fare i tifosi e i contabili i contabili? Ci rendiamo conto o no che il Fondo Elliot sposta ogni giorni miliardi di dollari come noccioline, e che ad esempio Maignan di fatto e' arrivato mediante una partita di giro contabile, visto che anche il Lille FC e' posseduto dal suddetto fondo? Che questi se volessero, di fatto a costi ridicoli per loro, sarebbero in grado di fare una squadra forte senza costringere il povero Maldini a farsi prendere per il c... ogni volta che va a trattare con il direttore sportivo del Borgorosso Football Club? Invece di andare a fare le fiaccolate celebrative, al prossimo scudetto vinto o dai gobbi o dall'Inda sara' ora di andare a protestare va....



Inutile dire che SOTTOSCRIVO parola x parola... secondo qualcuno dovremmo nvece ringraziare idiott ogni santo giorno e ancora la menano con il 2 posto arrivato all'ultima giornata con l'enorme rischio di uscire dai primi 4....
sempre sia lodato idiott


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354729 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola, De Paul non sarà il successore di Calhanoglu. L'argentino costa 40 mln, troppi. Inoltre, con la concorrenza dell'Atletico, il Milan non partecipa ad aste.
> 
> *Anche Tutttosport* parla di trattativa complicata per De Paul, considerata la concorrenza (Juve a Atletico) che ha più disponiblità. Ma il Milan ci proverà finchè potrà. Anche perchè i rossoneri lo metterebbero al centro del progetto. Come già riportato all'infinito, il Milan in cambio offrirebbe Hauge valutato 15 mln più soldi.
> 
> ...



Stiamo a vedere.
Per me questa è la settimana di Tomori e sarà ufficializzato il suo acquisto, la prossima invece si tratterà Giroud.
Al trequartista si penserà dopo metà giugno.


----------



## Beppe85 (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354730 ha scritto:


> Premesso che non è il giocatore che mi fa impazzire ma... i soliti barboni.
> 
> Alla fine, sta qualificazione alla Championa a che serve?



A me piacerebbe perciò spenderei per lui ma comunque i soldi della champions non sono infiniti (pur ammettendo di volerli spendere).
28 per tomori già se ne andranno.
40 per de paul comunque sono tanti. Non mi sento di criticare troppo questa scelta.
Ne vale 25/30 per me.
Come belotti.
Prenderei loro 2 e berardi. Però ovviamente ci vorranno cessioni perché solo coi soldi della champions nn li si compra.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Giugno 2021)

Meglio così.
Basta farci prendere per il collo da queste squadrette.
Ci sarà un motivo se l'Atletico come prima offerta ha sparato 20 milioni tondi.

Ma in quale universo De Paul costa 40 milioni ?


----------



## egidiopersempre (3 Giugno 2021)

Super_Lollo;2354792 ha scritto:


> Ma la Juve in tutto questo, De Paul dove lo metterebbe ? Questo mi piacerebbe chiedere a TuttoSport.
> Dybala,Calhanoglu, De Paul e altri.
> Poi c’è la vita reale dove anche loro stanno con i bilanci sotto di 200milioni.



si diceva la stessa cosa con chiesa... dove lo mette? e poi l'hanno preso. Diverso è dire che secondo me con De Paul non fanno l'upgrade, mentre con chiesa lo facevano. Credo che De Paul non sia abbastanza forte per loro. Tutto qui. E nemmeno Chalanoglu. Altrimenti vuol dire che sono veramente diventati pezzenti anche loro.


----------



## egidiopersempre (3 Giugno 2021)

luigi61;2354860 ha scritto:


> Inutile dire che SOTTOSCRIVO parola x parola... secondo qualcuno dovremmo nvece ringraziare idiott ogni santo giorno e ancora la menano con il 2 posto arrivato all'ultima giornata con l'enorme rischio di uscire dai primi 4....
> sempre sia lodato idiott



ognuno vede le cose con i suoi occhiali.... tu vedi una squadra arrivata seconda per fortuna... io vedo una squadra che in 38 partite non è mai andata sotto il 4° posto e che per 22 giornate è stata prima.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2021)

Beppe85;2354865 ha scritto:


> A me piacerebbe perciò spenderei per lui ma comunque i soldi della champions non sono infiniti (pur ammettendo di volerli spendere).
> 28 per tomori già se ne andranno.
> 40 per de paul comunque sono tanti. Non mi sento di criticare troppo questa scelta.
> Ne vale 25/30 per me.
> ...



No ma seriamente ? ancora bisogna ripetere che i conti non si fanno cosi ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2021)

luigi61;2354860 ha scritto:


> Inutile dire che SOTTOSCRIVO parola x parola... secondo qualcuno dovremmo nvece ringraziare idiott ogni santo giorno e ancora la menano con il 2 posto arrivato all'ultima giornata con l'enorme rischio di uscire dai primi 4....
> sempre sia lodato idiott



Metà campionato in testa in classifica e l'altra metà mai sotto il terzo posto ( neanche per 2 ore ). 
Caro Luigi ho quasi l'impressione che qualsiasi sia il risultato a qualcuno non vada bene.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Giugno 2021)

Gunnar67;2354786 ha scritto:


> Posso dire che, senza offesa per te e per tutti quelli che si "mettono nei panni" di Maldini etc., i tifosi dovrebbero fare i tifosi e i contabili i contabili? Ci rendiamo conto o no che il Fondo Elliot sposta ogni giorni miliardi di dollari come noccioline, e che ad esempio Maignan di fatto e' arrivato mediante una partita di giro contabile, visto che anche il Lille FC e' posseduto dal suddetto fondo? Che questi se volessero, di fatto a costi ridicoli per loro, sarebbero in grado di fare una squadra forte senza costringere il povero Maldini a farsi prendere per il c... ogni volta che va a trattare con il direttore sportivo del Borgorosso Football Club? Invece di andare a fare le fiaccolate celebrative, al prossimo scudetto vinto o dai gobbi o dall'Inda sara' ora di andare a protestare va....



Elliot non possiede il Lille, l'ex proprietario del lille aveva chiesto soldi in prestito al fondo statunitense, quando ha ceduto la squadra il nuovo proprietario ha ripagato la maggioranza del debito


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354729 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola, De Paul non sarà il successore di Calhanoglu. L'argentino costa 40 mln, troppi. Inoltre, con la concorrenza dell'Atletico, il Milan non partecipa ad aste.
> 
> *Anche Tutttosport* parla di trattativa complicata per De Paul, considerata la concorrenza (Juve a Atletico) che ha più disponiblità. Ma il Milan ci proverà finchè potrà. Anche perchè i rossoneri lo metterebbero al centro del progetto. Come già riportato all'infinito, il Milan in cambio offrirebbe Hauge valutato 15 mln più soldi.
> 
> ...



Che palle sto De Paul e poi perché dobbiamo sempre regalare i nostri giocatori mentre questi schiavi Rubentini sparano sempre cifre alti?


----------



## EmmePi (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354729 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola, De Paul non sarà il successore di Calhanoglu. L'argentino costa 40 mln, troppi. Inoltre, con la concorrenza dell'Atletico, il Milan non partecipa ad aste.
> 
> *Anche Tutttosport* parla di trattativa complicata per De Paul, considerata la concorrenza (Juve a Atletico) che ha più disponiblità. Ma il Milan ci proverà finchè potrà. Anche perchè i rossoneri lo metterebbero al centro del progetto. Come già riportato all'infinito, il Milan in cambio offrirebbe Hauge valutato 15 mln più soldi.
> 
> ...



Girare quel budget per prendere Icardi, magari prestito oneroso con diritto...
E cercare un esterno dx degno del Milan, mi accontenterei anche di Berardi.


----------



## EmmePi (3 Giugno 2021)

EmmePi;2354900 ha scritto:


> Girare quel budget per prendere Icardi, magari prestito oneroso con diritto...
> E cercare un esterno dx degno del Milan, mi accontenterei anche di Berardi.



Ed aggiungo... prendendo Icardi non servirebbe Giraud, quindi virare poi su una terza punta promettente: Scamacca-Raspadori


----------



## Beppe85 (3 Giugno 2021)

Super_Lollo;2354891 ha scritto:


> No ma seriamente ? ancora bisogna ripetere che i conti non si fanno cosi ?



Sì, aspettavo te che mi insegnassi che le somme vanno divise per i vari anni di pagamento, tenendo conto dell'ammortamento ecc. ecc.
Aprilo un forum di commercialisti dai.
Comunque i 28 per Tomori fino a prova contraria andrebbero pagati tutti subito alla scadenza ma preferisco continuare a fare il tifoso e lasciare a te quello del contabile.


----------



## jumpy65 (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354729 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola, De Paul non sarà il successore di Calhanoglu. L'argentino costa 40 mln, troppi. Inoltre, con la concorrenza dell'Atletico, il Milan non partecipa ad aste.
> 
> *Anche Tutttosport* parla di trattativa complicata per De Paul, considerata la concorrenza (Juve a Atletico) che ha più disponiblità. Ma il Milan ci proverà finchè potrà. Anche perchè i rossoneri lo metterebbero al centro del progetto. Come già riportato all'infinito, il Milan in cambio offrirebbe Hauge valutato 15 mln più soldi.
> 
> ...


Ammesso che sia tutto vero (notizia, cifre) l'ottimo de paul la scorsa estate era valutato 20 milioni. Un anno più vecchio e dopo un campionato dove ha brillato ma in una squadra di bassissima classifica e non più dell'anno precedente, magicamente è arrivato a valere 40 milioni? Secondo me è una cifra sproporzionata. Contento per l'Udinese se riuscirà a incassarli ma a mio parere è un giocatore da massimo 30 milioni. A questo punto penso calhanoglu resti...


----------



## Ambrole (3 Giugno 2021)

Beppe85;2354905 ha scritto:


> Sì, aspettavo te che mi insegnassi che le somme vanno divise per i vari anni di pagamento, tenendo conto dell'ammortamento ecc. ecc.
> Aprilo un forum di commercialisti dai.
> Comunque i 28 per Tomori fino a prova contraria andrebbero pagati tutti subito alla scadenza ma preferisco continuare a fare il tifoso e lasciare a te quello del contabile.



Ok allora tifa e non stare a scrivere assurdità su mancanza soldi, utilizzo guadagni Champions etc perché se tu scrivi sciocchezze ma poi te la.prendi se uno ti corregge, diventa difficile


----------



## Maurizio91 (3 Giugno 2021)

Super_Lollo;2354841 ha scritto:


> A siamo positivi oggi
> 
> Stai però confondendo De Paul anni 27 con Tonali anni 20.
> I soldi spesi su un giocatore così giovane son sempre soldi che in un modo o nell altro ti ritornano.
> ...



Il fattore età è verissimo. Essendo 20enne i soldi (o una parte di essi) ti tornano indietro. 
Così però che concludi?

Queste dinamiche ne abbiamo viste: Paqueta per esempio.
(io la farei anche con Leao)

Comprare e poi, una volta che il calciatore non rende, rivenderlo, sperando di non fare minusvalenza.
Questa strategia la apprezzo con acquisti micro tipo i 5 milioni per Hauge, da rivendere il doppio. 

Ma versare 25mln per quello che probabilmente sarà ancora un panchinaro, e perdere un titolarissimo, che magari ti aiuta in maniera sostanziale a raggiungere il quarto posto ripetutamente (quindi centinaia di milioni di euro) non mi sembra la strategia ottimale


----------



## Freddiedevil (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354729 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola, De Paul non sarà il successore di Calhanoglu. L'argentino costa 40 mln, troppi. Inoltre, con la concorrenza dell'Atletico, il Milan non partecipa ad aste.
> 
> *Anche Tutttosport* parla di trattativa complicata per De Paul, considerata la concorrenza (Juve a Atletico) che ha più disponiblità. Ma il Milan ci proverà finchè potrà. Anche perchè i rossoneri lo metterebbero al centro del progetto. Come già riportato all'infinito, il Milan in cambio offrirebbe Hauge valutato 15 mln più soldi.
> 
> ...



Mamma mia quanta depressione.
Anche io vorrei De Paul, ma vorrei far notare che ancora il mercato non è neanche iniziato ufficialmente. Keep calm. 

Credo sia nella normalità delle cose fare valutazioni, cercare di limare qualche milioncino dalle operazioni programmate (anche se qualcuno vorrebbe far passare questa società per "scorretta" per qualche motivo, forse per disturbarci), ecc.

Io sono estremamente ottimista per il fatto che non ci si è fatti scrupoli nel mettere alla porta il nostro ex portiere, pur perdendolo a 0, e che si stia per fare lo stesso con quell'altro.
Mi frega poco di quello che pensano certi commentatori da strapazzo: il Milan ha per me dato una grande dimostrazione di forza. 

Sulla vicenda Calhanoglu - De Paul, invece, vi dico che secondo me oltre alle valutazioni economiche (CHE È GIUSTISSIMO FARE), la valutazione vera l'ha fatta Pioli, che ha un rapporto particolare con sto ragazzo, come del resto tutti gli allenatori che sono passati di qui, che stravedono tutti per il turco.
So che a molti non piace, però l'interpretazione che dà del ruolo è assolutamente generosa ed estremamente tattica, credo che a Pioli piaccia per questo. Io non sono d'accordo.
Il nostro andamento da Conference League in casa mostra semmai che abbiamo bisogno di aggiungere qualità in quella zona (trequartista e trequartista di destra) per scardinare le difese che si piazzano in 11 dietro la linea della palla a San Siro. 

Ma credetemi, è assolutamente giusto fare valutazioni e guardarsi intorno. È normalissimo.
Neanche siamo a metà giugno dio santo.


----------



## singer (3 Giugno 2021)

Vado contro corrente: se la trattativa naufragasse non mi straccerei per nulla le vesti. 
40 milioni per De Paul sono decisamente un azzardo. Di giocatori del suo livello, a prezzi inferiori, ce ne sono sul mercato mondiale dei calciatori. 
A prescindere dal fatto che dalle squadre satellite della Juve non acquisterei mai giocatori che costino più di 20 milioni.


----------



## sacchino (3 Giugno 2021)

Credo che nessuno di noi abbia mai pensato che 40 milioni per De Paul fossero giusti, tant'è vero che l'Atletico che di soldi ne ha non ha offerto più di 20, semmai si pensava ad abbassare la cifra con sconto (sui 34) inserire un giocatore (valutato 14) ed il resto 20 pagarlo in due rate, in questo modo la cosa sarebbe sostenibile.

Poi De Paul è forte, con l'unico difetto di aver giocato sempre in una squadretta, e per sostituire Chala è un upgrade.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354729 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola, De Paul non sarà il successore di Calhanoglu. L'argentino costa 40 mln, troppi. Inoltre, con la concorrenza dell'Atletico, il Milan non partecipa ad aste.
> 
> *Anche Tutttosport* parla di trattativa complicata per De Paul, considerata la concorrenza (Juve a Atletico) che ha più disponiblità. Ma il Milan ci proverà finchè potrà. Anche perchè i rossoneri lo metterebbero al centro del progetto. Come già riportato all'infinito, il Milan in cambio offrirebbe Hauge valutato 15 mln più soldi.
> 
> ...



Oddio, costa troppo. Okay, 40 sono esagerati, ma per 30 si potrebbe fare. Facciamo pure 35. Costerebbe 7 all'anno più lo stipendio lordo. Verrebbe fuori una cosa come 12/13 mln all'anno, circa 2 milioni in più di Calhanoglu. Non mi pare inaccessibile, altrimenti per prendere certi giocatori dovremo aspettare di vincere la CL, non di giocarla.
Va bene trattare, ma i soldi ci dovrebbero essere.
Tonali e Tomori poi io li ritengo acquisti degli scorsi mercati. Altrimenti chi abbiamo preso nelle scorse sessioni? Nessuno. Tra l'altro il peso di Tonali a bilancio dovrebbe diminuire.


----------



## claudiop77 (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2354729 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola, De Paul non sarà il successore di Calhanoglu. L'argentino costa 40 mln, troppi. Inoltre, con la concorrenza dell'Atletico, il Milan non partecipa ad aste.
> 
> *Anche Tutttosport* parla di trattativa complicata per De Paul, considerata la concorrenza (Juve a Atletico) che ha più disponiblità. Ma il Milan ci proverà finchè potrà. Anche perchè i rossoneri lo metterebbero al centro del progetto. Come già riportato all'infinito, il Milan in cambio offrirebbe Hauge valutato 15 mln più soldi.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo.
Ma mi aspetto che si prenda dall'estero uno almeno del suo livello.


----------



## claudiop77 (3 Giugno 2021)

Maximo;2354754 ha scritto:


> 40 mln per De Paul sono veramente troppi, e per meno ci si porta a casa profili giovani ma già nel giro delle nazionlai che potenzialmente possono diventare campioni, vedi Hernandez e Bennacer. Bisogna ovviamente saper scegliere.
> 
> Se De Paul dovesse passare ad una squadra italiana che non sia una top 5, ad esempio il Sassuolo, il trasferimento avverrebbe per cifre non superiori a 10 mln. Quando arriva il grande club le provinciali pensano che sia il pollo da spennare...



Proprio così.
Quante volte le squadre tipo Udinese, a fronte dell'interesse del Milan per un giocatore, hanno sparato alto.
Giocatori venduti negli anni successivi a squadrette per cifre oneste (es. Jankto).


----------



## luigi61 (3 Giugno 2021)

egidiopersempre;2354879 ha scritto:


> ognuno vede le cose con i suoi occhiali.... tu vedi una squadra arrivata seconda per fortuna... io vedo una squadra che in 38 partite non è mai andata sotto il 4° posto e che per 22 giornate è stata prima.





Super_Lollo;2354892 ha scritto:


> Metà campionato in testa in classifica e l'altra metà mai sotto il terzo posto ( neanche per 2 ore ).
> Caro Luigi ho quasi l'impressione che qualsiasi sia il risultato a qualcuno non vada bene.



Amici miei, probabilmente è colpa mia che non riesco a spiegarmi bene.....
X Egidio: non ho assolutamente scritto che siamo arrivati 2 x fortuna ma semplicemente che siamo arrivati 2 all'ultima giornata rischiando in caso di sconfitta di non qualificarci; detto questo qualificazione piu che meritata e ovviamente grande soddisfazione
X Lollo; beh caro mio discorso già fatto....ora vorrei da parte della proprietà uno sforzo in più x essere competitivi al massimo in Italia puntando al titolo e possibilmente non sfigurare in Europa...chiedo la luna? sono folle x questo??? Mahhh
Quanto a De Paul non mi attizza granché, non lo vedo funzionale.....leggo piuttosto in altro thread con grandissima gioia, che Paolo lotta per prendere Icardi....ovvia ecco si comincia a ragionare!! forza Paolo facci sognare!!!!!!!


----------



## jumpy65 (3 Giugno 2021)

Gunnar67;2354786 ha scritto:


> Posso dire che, senza offesa per te e per tutti quelli che si "mettono nei panni" di Maldini etc., i tifosi dovrebbero fare i tifosi e i contabili i contabili? Ci rendiamo conto o no che il Fondo Elliot sposta ogni giorni miliardi di dollari come noccioline, e che ad esempio Maignan di fatto e' arrivato mediante una partita di giro contabile, visto che anche il Lille FC e' posseduto dal suddetto fondo? Che questi se volessero, di fatto a costi ridicoli per loro, sarebbero in grado di fare una squadra forte senza costringere il povero Maldini a farsi prendere per il c... ogni volta che va a trattare con il direttore sportivo del Borgorosso Football Club? Invece di andare a fare le fiaccolate celebrative, al prossimo scudetto vinto o dai gobbi o dall'Inda sara' ora di andare a protestare va....


Le cose però sono un po più complicate. Se butti milioni nella società per i giocatori poi ti trovi come due anni fa fuori dalle coppe. Facciamo ancora ragionamenti come se il Milan fosse quello dei decimi posti. E che dovrebbe rischiare tutto per risollevarsi. Non è così. Si è già risollevato. Il Milan ha una squadra competitiva, arrivata seconda non per caso, anzi con un sacco di infortuni e malati di covid che hanno compromesso la lotta per il primo posto. Non date retta a chi cerca di dire che elliott e la dirigenza stanno sbagliando tutto che non abbiamo giocatori di proprietà etc... nessuno ha giocatori di proprietà sono sotto contratto a tempo determinato. I giocatori sono proprietari dei loro cartellini non le società.lo fanno per aizzare i tifosi e avere seguito, che contesta magari ma hanno seguito. Elliott tra prestito e aumenti di capitale ha "sborsato" qualcosa come 750 milioni. Qualcuno (sempre quello di prima, che ha anche detto che elliot non ha la maggioranza del Milan ma ce l'hanno due oscuri faccendieri) ha addirittura detto che elliott non fa aumenti di capitale, ma secondo voi ripianare il disavanzo come si fa? Il Milan non ha debiti. Zero! Contrariamente a inter e juve che ne sono sommersi. Loro fanno bond ma poi bisogna restituirli. Noi no. Se vogliamo che elliott faccia come inter o juve va bene. Io non lo voglio. Se vogliono buttare 40 milioni per de paul...anche no.


----------



## Beppe85 (3 Giugno 2021)

Ambrole;2354910 ha scritto:


> Ok allora tifa e non stare a scrivere assurdità su mancanza soldi, utilizzo guadagni Champions etc perché se tu scrivi sciocchezze ma poi te la.prendi se uno ti corregge, diventa difficile



Assurdità? Ma cosa stai dicendo? Spiegami tu che sei super preparato, si vede e dimmi: quando vanno versati secondo il tuo illuminato parere i 28 milioni per il riscatto di tomori?
E soprattutto -cosa ancora più ridicola e incredibile- ti rendi conto te che sei super illuminato che si parla oggi di spendere i soldi della champions ma che questi soldi a voler fare i ragionieri ci arriveranno l'anno prossimo?
Come funziona? Ragionieri a convenienza?
Pensavo nn ci fosse nulla di peggio del tifoso ragioniere ma ho appena scoperto questa nuova razza.
E poi chi se la sarebbe presa? Forse tu visto che ti sei sentito in dovere di rispondere a ciò che ho scritto anche se non era rivolto a te.


----------

